# Whoo Hoo! Success today!



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

So I have been working patiently with Gracie for the past few months on not barking when we meet people or dogs on our walks. Hers is definitely an anxiety reaction because she runs behind my legs, jumps up on me, and wants me to pick her up. It's strange because she only does this when we are outside. She LOVES meeting people inside and is a little hesitant about meeting a dog inside, but she doesn't bark. Well today she met FOUR dogs and didn't bark, had a runner go past her and didn't bark, and ignored several other people. :chili::chili::chili:
Here's what I had been doing: From what I learned from clicker training, I started clicking and treating as soon I saw someone approaching. Every step or so, I clicked and treated. When they got closer and she began barking, I stepped off the path and treated as soon as she was quiet and kept treating. If they stopped to talk to me, Gracie would calm down and tenatively approach the dog. Well, it wasn't progressing as I hoped and then I found the post where Carina gave the links to all her threads about Cadeau and his Reactive Boot Camp. I made a few minor adjustments and in two days we had this HUGE breakthrough. I know there will be setbacks, but I am sooooooo encouraged by our progress today. :aktion033: So a huge thank you to Carina for sharing all that information.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Terrific. :chili::chili: I just gave that link to Carina's thread to my neighbor for her adopted Skye Terrier. I'm hoping it works for her too.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Terrific. :chili::chili: I just gave that link to Carina's thread to my neighbor for her adopted Skye Terrier. I'm hoping it works for her too.


Good luck to your neighbor. The main adjustment I had to make was continuing to treat even when she was barking. Originally, I thought that would be rewarding the barking, but after reading Carina's threads I knew what I had to do. I've reached that point in training that I'm realizing I know how much I don't know! In education we always say first people don't know what they don't know. Then after gaining some knowledge it's overwhelming because you know how inept you actually are. That's where I'm at!!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Please post the link....I need to read it! Going over to the Duke Trail today with Ollie to sit on a bench for a bit to work on not "losing it" when dogs go by!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

munchkn8835 said:


> Please post the link....I need to read it! Going over to the Duke Trail today with Ollie to sit on a bench for a bit to work on not "losing it" when dogs go by!


Donna, here's the thread where I found the links. Go down to #6 and CloudClan has three links posted. http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/54-maltese-training/112194-puppy-walking-problems.html


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I am really impressed with all that Gracie has learned. She's a smart little cookie just like her sister. I told you that I have a bad back right now and have not been able to spend much if any time trying to train Gigi. If Gracie learns much more before Nationals I am going to have to hide out in my room with Gigi:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

lynda said:


> I am really impressed with all that Gracie has learned. She's a smart little cookie just like her sister. I told you that I have a bad back right now and have not been able to spend much if any time trying to train Gigi. If Gracie learns much more before Nationals I am going to have to hide out in my room with Gigi:HistericalSmiley:


Lynda, you are too funny! :HistericalSmiley:There will be NO hiding out. My husband had a bad back and two different surgeries on it. Then he had a partial hip replacement. I know how much pain he was in and it made it nearly impossible for him to do anything but what was absolutely necessary. The very next day after being all excited about her not barking, we were back at square one again--she barked at everyone! :blink: So it's one step forward and three steps backward. :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Deb - what wonderful news. I also want to congratulate you on the "Sit". Gracie is doing great. You are doing a fantastic job with her training.


----------



## MyLuna (Mar 6, 2011)

What great news!!! What kind of treat do you use? I picked up a healthy blueberry type biscuit which smells divine...and my Luna is totally uninterested. The Vet gave her some smelly Pocket Pill type of thing and she loved it, but ewwwww it seemed sooooo...I don't know, unhealthy or something. I am sure it is me. so I would appreicate any ideas on a snack that is not too bad and one they love.


----------

